
Programming for money until I'm too old to - shime
https://shime.sh/programming-for-money-until-I%27m-too-old-to
======
bartvk
> accumulate money, say 1.000.000€, until you're 35 and then live out of
> interest rate? I want to enjoy life while I'm still youngish.

Enjoying life doesn't necessarily have anything to do with money.

~~~
shime
I agree. Enjoying life is the opposite of working hard for me, though.

